# Safe leaves



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't really want to splash out on outrageously expensive leaf litter for my dart frogs but would like to get some. I know leaves like oak, magnolia are safe, but if I just pick up some in my garden which should I look to avoid. 
I live in the countryside (not near a road, etc)
Thanks


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

Any really. You may want to pick the ones on the top since the ones on the bottom are decomposing and wont last as long. If you go too deep you end up picking humus, which is good below the leaves, but not so good on top, since it is quite acidic and may damage your plants (the leaves act as a buffer).

Ignore any which have bird poo or similar. 

Some people like to put them into the oven, but that kills some of the good creatures. But it depends what temperature your working with. If it will be above 20 degrees (which from what I gathered is used in most dart frogs, apart from the high altitude species).

As long as you or a close neighbour hasn't used an insecticide/herbicide you should be fine. 

I passed mine through a sieve so I didn't get small rocks/sticks with them, but it doesn't matter too much really.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Same answer I would give to 'found' wood- I use both. So, mostly fruit and nut trees are fine: So, oak, hazel, beech, sweet chesnut, wallnut, apple, pear, plum, peach. Normally, avoid evergreens, but Chamelia are fine (it's related to tea) and are especially long-lasting.


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a lot of maple. Are they okay (I would crush them up to make them smaller)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

deadsea60 said:


> I have a lot of maple. Are they okay (I would crush them up to make them smaller)


Yep, totally fine- although you'll go through a few. I've found that tropical woodlice, springtails etc break them down pretty quickly- which is an interesting contrast to composting in the garden, where they are noted to take ages. Maybe they taste nicer to tropicals? :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

In my vivs I use a mixture of oak, magnolia and indian almond leaves. 

Almond leaves aren't really that expensive as they are very large. They also take a good while to be broken down, I am talking a couple of months in one viv and they look pretty intact. Apparently they have some antibacterial properties but I am not too sure on that one , but it is used to make "tadpole tea"


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> In my vivs I use a mixture of oak, magnolia and indian almond leaves.
> 
> Almond leaves aren't really that expensive as they are very large. They also take a good while to be broken down, I am talking a couple of months in one viv and they look pretty intact. Apparently they have some antibacterial properties but I am not too sure on that one , but it is used to make "tadpole tea"


I rather resent paying for dead leaves, which is why I mostly collect my own. I'd rather collect.

Of the usually available types, oak (because of the tannins) and camelia seem to last longest- at my ex' place in the country we had a huge camelia bush that gave an on-going supply. Not having access to that anymore, I've bought myself a potted camelia for the balcony- it will be a while before it produces sufficient numbers of dead leaves for my needs, but every little helps and all that! :lol2:

I don't like to use oak leaves in my 'tropical' tanks because it is such a distinctive leaf- and one that screams 'European'- or even more 'English' to me. It just doesn't look right...


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks where do you find almond leaves?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I rather resent paying for dead leaves, which is why I mostly collect my own. I'd rather collect.


i completely get that, and i really should stop being so lazy and collect more of my own. living about 2 miles from the new forest, i really have no excuse. :lol2: i have tried to make the most out of what i do buy, by purchasing almond leaves, i dont have to keep topping it up that often. 

i wouldnt use almond leaves exclusively, but you can get a nice coverage by crumbling them up with your hands before putting them into the viv. 

20 GRADE A+ GIANT Catappa Indian Almond Leaves -Betta discus Fish Aquarium Tank | eBay

it seems there are a distinct lack of sellers atm, i think a lot of them were from Thailand, and with the military coup it may have stopped exports. you can usually pick up grade B and C leaves for cheaper. the only difference is that they are damaged, which doesnt matter for us :2thumb:

do realise that they are being shipping from Malaysia, so they take a while to come through the post


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I use leaf litter from my local woodland
which is oak and beach 
I put them in hot water then dry them in the oven
have never had any problem with the leaves


----------

